# Tarp Shelter 101 ( Very detailed)



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Thought this appropriate for S&EP, (maybe that's where I got it orig??) 

Good survival info to know if you need emergency shelter and have some kind of tarp. There are many diagrams past all the text. 

http://www.equipped.com/tarp-shelters.htm 

-scrt crk


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Lol, looked at the title and realized I will never look at the word tarp the same, after billions of dollars being spent in the TARP bailout, program or whatever you want to call it. Forever before that it was a blue plastic cover that we never seemed to have in the size needed. Sorry for the thread drift. Tarps, the plastic kind, are kind of in the same category as duck tape.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I use tarps quiet often when I'm backpacking. It's great except in really mosquito-y areas lol


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My favorite "tarp" shelter is made from a USGI rain poncho or two. Not only can the poncho be made into a tent, it is large enough to keep you - and your backpack - dry while hiking. Another benefit of a poncho is that it is quiet. There is no way a person can be stealthy with a poly tarp tent crackling every time a breeze comes up.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> My favorite "tarp" shelter is made from a USGI rain poncho or two. Not only can the poncho be made into a tent, it is large enough to keep you - and your backpack - dry while hiking. Another benefit of a poncho is that it is quiet. There is no way a person can be stealthy with a poly tarp tent crackling every time a breeze comes up.


You mean those silk-camo type? Those are nice. My marine friends keep them in their vehicle and oft used them as blankets for their little kids when they slept here.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

secretcreek said:


> You mean those silk-camo type? Those are nice. My marine friends keep them in their vehicle and oft used them as blankets for their little kids when they slept here.


No, the Army ponchos I'm talking about are a rubberized canvas material. They have gromment holes and snaps. A person can snap two - or more - together to make a larger shelter.


----------

